# Attitudinal Psyche



## loveandstarlight96 (6 mo ago)

Hello, can anyone help me? I'm trying to figure out what my Attitudinal Psyche is. I know for a fact that Im definitely 2E and 4V but I can't decide if I'm 1F or 1L. For 1F I'm very aware of what I like when it comes to my material tastes, am highly physically affectionate, (physical touch is my main love language followed by words of affirmation) and would consider myself a lover of sensory pleasures i.e eating my favorite foods, reading, wearing comfortable clothing, watching television, sleeping etc. ( but that also could have a lot to do with me being an enneagram 9). But I wouldn't say I'm 100% confident with the way I look the way someone with 1F is described. I have a tall and thin/willowy body and have been relentlessly skinny shamed majority of my life which has left me a bit self conscious about the matter and kind of awkward in my own skin. And I do like makeup like foundation and lipgloss for example but when I do wear it I always keep it minimal because I prefer looking as natural as possible. As for 1L I do love to learn and acquire knowledge (but my tritype is 945 so my love for learning could be because of the 5 fix in my tritype). I'm just not sure if I'm intellectual enough to be 1L. But I am very curious and questioning about things and if I don't know much about a certain subject that I'm curious about I'll go on these kind of research "binges" and try to learn as much as I can about the subject. But no matter how much I learn about something I would never consider myself an expert on the subject and don't think I would be confident enough in what I do know to discuss the subject with people who do consider themselves experts. So whenever I do learn something I'm very happy to have learned it but just kind of prefer to keep what I've learned to myself rather than have discussions about it with others. The reason being because I feel like I don't have enough confidence in what I know to actually talk about it with other people.
So with all that, is there anyone out there who can tell me what they think my attitudinal psyche might be?


----------



## Hachitarou (Aug 6, 2021)

FELV.


----------

